# Seperation anxiety.



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi there, 

I have a question about seperation anxiety.  My 16 week old baby is awful when left with anyone else, he does'nt just cry, he screams for the whole time he's with them.  It's highly distressing as I feel I cant leave him and then his Grandmothers in turn feel that I dont trust them.  Even if I'm in the room he's looking around for me.  I'm due back in work in 4 weeks and the whole situation is making me me very stressed and I keeping crying all the time, how can I leave him when he gets so upset?  What can I do to make is easier?  Am I doing anything wrong.  I've tried leaving for short periods at a time.  Is this just a phase they go through? 

Hayley


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Hayley

It is a phase and all you can do is leave him for short periods of time......gradually building up. Try leaving him when he is awake playing to begin with. If youy leave him when he is sleeping he will become very upset if you arent there when he wakes up. Saying that, if you leave him with someone he knows and he falls asleep thats fine..he may still be upset but it wont be such a shock to his system.

Remember up until now you have been his main carer...he sees you go and thinks you are not going to return!

He wil also go through this again in a couple of months.

Take care

jxx


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for your comments Jeanette, I#ll be taking things easy and slowly allowing the MIl and mother to look after him, initially at our house and take it from there.

Hayley


----------

